# Band logo maker



## ShreddMann

hello sevenstring! 
i'm new as a member, but i've read this forum for quite some time. I love sevenstring.org, and i decided to do all you band members a favor: I'll make you a logo for your band...for free!
Requirements: 
your band name
your band's genre
the colors
the font style

and that's all! 
see you in the replies, and i hope you like the logos i make!
ShreddMann


----------



## TreWatson

ShreddMann said:


> hello sevenstring!
> i'm new as a member, but i've read this forum for quite some time. I love sevenstring.org, and i decided to do all you band members a favor: I'll make you a logo for your band...for free!
> Requirements:
> your band name
> your band's genre
> the colors
> the font style
> 
> and that's all!
> see you in the replies, and i hope you like the logos i make!
> ShreddMann


dude, that's really cool!

I'll give it a go:

Carthage
Progressive metal/Deathcore/metalcore
Any colors at all
any font

I wanna see what you can do


----------



## jaretthale78

oshima
instrumental jazz metal
any color
any font

ps. make me somethin really fucked up lol


----------



## Chickenhawk

CHALLENGE!!

I've got two:

Infinity Complex
Progressive Metal, Tech-Death, Metalcore. Mostly prog stuff
any colors
any font


Nihilistic Desecration
Brutal Death metal / Blackened Death metal / blackened post-technical progressive fecalcore (its fucking heavy, get the hint? lol)
any colors
any fonts


----------



## ShreddMann

TreKita said:


> dude, that's really cool!
> 
> I'll give it a go:
> 
> Carthage
> Progressive metal/Deathcore/metalcore
> Any colors at all
> any font
> 
> I wanna see what you can do



well, hope it fits what you're looking for.


----------



## ShreddMann

jaretthale78 said:


> oshima
> instrumental jazz metal
> any color
> any font
> 
> ps. make me somethin really fucked up lol



i made it kinda psychedelic (that's how i interpreted f*cked up lol)


----------



## jaretthale78

i know thats not very readable, but could you do somethin like that in black and white with the same name, it would be greatly appreciated,

ps, what program r u using?


----------



## ShreddMann

infinitycomplex said:


> CHALLENGE!!
> 
> I've got two:
> 
> Infinity Complex
> Progressive Metal, Tech-Death, Metalcore. Mostly prog stuff
> any colors
> any font
> 
> 
> Nihilistic Desecration
> Brutal Death metal / Blackened Death metal / blackened post-technical progressive fecalcore (its fucking heavy, get the hint? lol)
> any colors
> any fonts




here you go, 1 and 2 (btw, i was kind of in a rush, i might remake them later)

and with this, i leave until tomorrow! see ya!


----------



## Razzy

Friggin sweet, I'll give this a go for sure.

iDestroy
Deathcore
white/silver
The Apple font. (like iPod, get it? lol)


----------



## McKay

Throne of Athena

Blackened Djeathcore

Use your imagination!


----------



## DVRP

Born of Azeroth
Metal/Metalcore
Red, Black, White
Any font

Thanks bro


----------



## NaYoN

Dessication
Progressive Technical Oriental Death Metal (yes it's long )
Light blue, white
Any font, perhaps something crumbling and/or made of stone, sand? Something to reinforce the ancient desert/pyramid theme.

It needs to have a desert and/or sand theme.

You're awesome! Especially good timing because when I finished writing the a song for my EP I saw this thread


----------



## Acatalepsy

Acatalepsy

Dark, dissonant brutal Death Metal.

Black on white

any font


----------



## Chickenhawk

ShreddMann said:


> here you go, 1 and 2 (btw, i was kind of in a rush, i might remake them later)
> 
> and with this, i leave until tomorrow! see ya!



You're the man. I dig the ND one quite a bit. I never thought to give the logo a gothic theme as apposed to the generic splatter / gore thing (been working on a logo for a week or so now).

Thanks man! +rep!!


----------



## josh pelican

jaretthale78 said:


> i know thats not very readable, but could you do somethin like that in black and white with the same name, it would be greatly appreciated,
> 
> ps, what program r u using?



He may not know the band name, silly.

It's wecamewithbrokenteeth, Shreddie.


----------



## BlindingLight7

The Messengers
Ambient/Jazz/Metal
make it trippy but not retarded, readable of course.
colors: black greys whte.


----------



## techcoreriffman

If you would,

The Battle Remains

Deathcore/Metalcore

Red/Black

Legible, but scratchy font

Thank you very much


----------



## celdivision

Pale Monarch
Industrial Black Folk Metal
I'll let you follow your creative lead for color and font


----------



## the drew

Seamless Anesthetic
Deathcore
Red/Black/a little Purple
We want it deathcore-ish, but still legible.
And if you can, put it stacked with Seamless on top of Anesthetic.

Thanks for the work man!


----------



## LorenzoD

Here's a reference to the only thing I have so far






Name: Riocopter
Genre: Alternative Metal / Progressive Rock 
Colors: Surprise me
Font Style: Something... modern?


----------



## Deathstate

Deathstate
Blackened Stoner Death Sludge
Black white and green
something heavy as fuck fontwise


----------



## metal_sam14

Ill have a go:
Disembody The Morbid
Experimental/Death/Proggressive/Coreish/Most other kinds of metal
Dark colors/themes/fonts
we have an anti-Christian/serial killer vibe in our lyrics if that helps
Cheers!


----------



## Nupss

Without intent of hijacking your thread ShreddMann, i might try a few for you guys. its good practise for me, as im currently studying ict&graphic design  Stuff like my avatar maybe. 

If youre not ok with that ShreddMann, please say so.


----------



## ENGLShred7

ShreddMann said:


> hello sevenstring!
> i'm new as a member, but i've read this forum for quite some time. I love sevenstring.org, and i decided to do all you band members a favor: I'll make you a logo for your band...for free!
> Requirements:
> your band name
> your band's genre
> the colors
> the font style
> 
> and that's all!
> see you in the replies, and i hope you like the logos i make!
> ShreddMann


I like the stuff you'e putting up, man and you're totally awesome for doing this for us, it's very much appreciated . Could you do one for me?

Band: Titan
Genre: Spacey/Progressive/Technical Metal
Colors: Teal Blue (like the one in my signature), Black, Purple
Font Style: Something similar to the one I've got in my Signature

Thanks!


----------



## -One-

Band name: Achromatia
Genre: Ambient, djenty, progressive deathcore
Color: White
Font style: Something brutal and pointy that will look awesome on a shirt or bumper sticker 

Thanks a shit ton in advance, you're awesome for this


----------



## Arterial

Band Name: Night's Cross
Genre: Progressive/Death Metal
Colours: Black/White/Red
Font Style: a royal looking font

many thanks


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG

Band: FleshBurn
genre: Death Metal
color: red
Font: deathcore style? but very legible.


----------



## Born4metal85

Burndot
Progressive metal/Deathcore/metalcore
Any colors
any font


----------



## Ericbrujo

Band Name: Last Wish of A Dying Man
Genre: Metal/Deathcore/Hardcore
Colors: Dark colors, anything between Black, Red and Brown
Font: i don't know, use your imagination,


----------



## ultranoob

Band Name: Sweatpants Boner
Genre: Metal
Colors: Black
Font: Comic Sans MS


----------



## Nupss

jaretthale78 said:


> i know thats not very readable, but could you do somethin like that in black and white with the same name, it would be greatly appreciated,
> 
> ps, what program r u using?




Gave it a go. Very hard to make something like that readable, so i did my best. The fullsize logo (~3300x3300 jpg) can be downloaded from my deviantART page. Enjoy


----------



## McKay

*Anxiously waiting*


----------



## ShreddMann

jaretthale78 said:


> i know thats not very readable, but could you do somethin like that in black and white with the same name, it would be greatly appreciated,
> 
> ps, what program r u using?



yeah, sorry about that. More like this?


----------



## ShreddMann

Razzy said:


> Friggin sweet, I'll give this a go for sure.
> 
> iDestroy
> Deathcore
> white/silver
> The Apple font. (like iPod, get it? lol)



hope you like it! (nice idea, btw)


----------



## ShreddMann

McKay said:


> Throne of Athena
> 
> Blackened Djeathcore
> 
> Use your imagination!



hope you like it, sorry to keep you waiting.


----------



## Razzy

ShreddMann said:


> hope you like it! (nice idea, btw)



That's pretty sweet dude, thanks!


----------



## ShreddMann

DVRP said:


> Born of Azeroth
> Metal/Metalcore
> Red, Black, White
> Any font
> 
> Thanks bro



i just played around, had funwoo!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Dude, this is awesome 
First against the Wall
Progressive Rock with ton of athmosphere/ambient stuff
Colors: you choose
Font: same as colors 
Here, some +rep for you


----------



## Daggorath

May seem like I'm trolling, but doesn't the copyright of these fonts and images belong to someone other than you?


----------



## ShreddMann

NaYoN said:


> Dessication
> Progressive Technical Oriental Death Metal (yes it's long )
> Light blue, white
> Any font, perhaps something crumbling and/or made of stone, sand? Something to reinforce the ancient desert/pyramid theme.
> 
> It needs to have a desert and/or sand theme.
> 
> You're awesome! Especially good timing because when I finished writing the a song for my EP I saw this thread



lol, my band is like, progressively technical power thrashcore--idk
and i'd like to hear your EP sometime! what's it called?


----------



## ShreddMann

Acatalepsy said:


> Acatalepsy
> 
> Dark, dissonant brutal Death Metal.
> 
> Black on white
> 
> any font



hope you like it.


----------



## Nupss

Daggorath said:


> May seem like I'm trolling, but doesn't the copyright of these fonts and images belong to someone other than you?



I guess he's using free fonts from like dafont.com. Thats all fair play


----------



## ShreddMann

BlindingLight7 said:


> The Messengers
> Ambient/Jazz/Metal
> make it trippy but not retarded, readable of course.
> colors: black greys whte.



here you go, thought it matched your descriptions.


----------



## ShreddMann

techcoreriffman said:


> If you would,
> 
> The Battle Remains
> 
> Deathcore/Metalcore
> 
> Red/Black
> 
> Legible, but scratchy font
> 
> Thank you very much



this, although simple, is one of my favorites.


----------



## Joose

I'm attaching our current EP cover idea that I made. But I'd love to see what you come up with for a general logo!

Name: SINERATE
Genre: Melodic Metal/Hard Rock
Colors: Whatever you come up with!
Font Style: Something very readable, but bad ass. None of that unreadable brutal death metal band logo stuff haha.


----------



## ShreddMann

celdivision said:


> Pale Monarch
> Industrial Black Folk Metal
> I'll let you follow your creative lead for color and font



enjoy!


----------



## Antimatter

The Doric Order
Jazz influenced Technical Progressive Death? I don't know lol
I don't care what the colors are
You can pick the font, too, just make it something awesome and legible


----------



## DVRP

thanks man!


----------



## celdivision

ShreddMann said:


> enjoy!



Thanks for donating your time and effort man. Much appreciated. Couple small requests if you dont mind, would it be possible to center the pale over the monarch and capitalize the M, make the sharp points on the font more pronounced, and make everything purple, if you have the time. Thanks man.


----------



## Michael Dragus

your band name: Experiment 37 
your band's genre: Progressive Death/Black Metal 
the colors Dark Colors or black and white also some film grain for effect
the font style:Type Writerstyle

if you mind


----------



## McKay

ShreddMann said:


> hope you like it, sorry to keep you waiting.



Cool effort man.


----------



## gnroach

ShreddMann said:


> hello sevenstring!
> i'm new as a member, but i've read this forum for quite some time. I love sevenstring.org, and i decided to do all you band members a favor: I'll make you a logo for your band...for free!
> Requirements:
> your band name
> your band's genre
> the colors
> the font style
> 
> and that's all!
> see you in the replies, and i hope you like the logos i make!
> ShreddMann





Hey really cool!

AETRIGAN
metal-metalcore
grey-yellow
clean font style


----------



## BlindingLight7

ShreddMann said:


> here you go, thought it matched your descriptions.


THAAAANKS, can I get it bigger?


----------



## NaYoN

Thanks, the logo is nice  I'll make a post when I'm done with the EP. Right now the songs are mostly written but I need to record them, which is a daunting task.


----------



## matt397

GehennA
Progmetal - ambient metal (has a dark, kind of in distress feel to it)
Black/Grey/Pale Yellow
Old English Script
Preferably has biblical satanic pictures in the background ?
If you dont get to it thats fine.


----------



## McKay

Could you do one more like this?


----------



## jaretthale78

thanks dude, this is cool what your doin


----------



## McKay

My favourite so far was Carthage's.


----------



## ShreddMann

the drew said:


> Seamless Anesthetic
> Deathcore
> Red/Black/a little Purple
> We want it deathcore-ish, but still legible.
> And if you can, put it stacked with Seamless on top of Anesthetic.
> 
> Thanks for the work man!



hey,
i liked it so much i made two! i was wondering if you have an album name, cause i made a little album cover/logo thing, so tell me your thoughts on that.


----------



## ShreddMann

LorenzoD said:


> Here's a reference to the only thing I have so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Riocopter
> Genre: Alternative Metal / Progressive Rock
> Colors: Surprise me
> Font Style: Something... modern?



hope this matches your requirements.


----------



## ShreddMann

Deathstate said:


> Deathstate
> Blackened Stoner Death Sludge
> Black white and green
> something heavy as fuck fontwise



one of my favorites!


----------



## espec1000

Gentle Giants

Djent/Rock

Something bright maybe? A little indie/modern?

Any font, probably something similar to riocoptor



You're awesome for doing this!


----------



## ShreddMann

metal_sam14 said:


> Ill have a go:
> Disembody The Morbid
> Experimental/Death/Proggressive/Coreish/Most other kinds of metal
> Dark colors/themes/fonts
> we have an anti-Christian/serial killer vibe in our lyrics if that helps
> Cheers!



creepy, eh?


----------



## ShreddMann

Nupss said:


> Without intent of hijacking your thread ShreddMann, i might try a few for you guys. its good practise for me, as im currently studying ict&graphic design  Stuff like my avatar maybe.
> 
> If youre not ok with that ShreddMann, please say so.



no no that's fine! i hope they're great!


----------



## ShreddMann

ENGLShred7 said:


> I like the stuff you'e putting up, man and you're totally awesome for doing this for us, it's very much appreciated . Could you do one for me?
> 
> Band: Titan
> Genre: Spacey/Progressive/Technical Metal
> Colors: Teal Blue (like the one in my signature), Black, Purple
> Font Style: Something similar to the one I've got in my Signature
> 
> Thanks!



here you go, i'd love to here your songs!


----------



## ShreddMann

-One- said:


> Band name: Achromatia
> Genre: Ambient, djenty, progressive deathcore
> Color: White
> Font style: Something brutal and pointy that will look awesome on a shirt or bumper sticker
> 
> Thanks a shit ton in advance, you're awesome for this



here you go!


----------



## McKay

ShreddMann said:


> here you go!



I like this one a lot. Good work.


----------



## ShreddMann

Arterial said:


> Band Name: Night's Cross
> Genre: Progressive/Death Metal
> Colours: Black/White/Red
> Font Style: a royal looking font
> 
> many thanks



is this good?


----------



## ShreddMann

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> Band: FleshBurn
> genre: Death Metal
> color: red
> Font: deathcore style? but very legible.



hope you like it.


----------



## Xaios

Name: A Place Of Fate
Genre: Progressive Melodic Death Metal that's both technical and ambient
Colour: No Preference
Font: Something clean and classy looking.


----------



## ShreddMann

Born4metal85 said:


> Burndot
> Progressive metal/Deathcore/metalcore
> Any colors
> any font



here you go


----------



## -One-

ShreddMann said:


> here you go!


I really like the logo a lot, thanks so much 
I'm showing it to our keyboardist as we speak, and I'm sure we'll switch to it, instead of our generic -core logo


----------



## ShreddMann

Ericbrujo said:


> Band Name: Last Wish of A Dying Man
> Genre: Metal/Deathcore/Hardcore
> Colors: Dark colors, anything between Black, Red and Brown
> Font: i don't know, use your imagination,



i made 2!


----------



## ShreddMann

ultranoob said:


> Band Name: Sweatpants Boner
> Genre: Metal
> Colors: Black
> Font: Comic Sans MS


----------



## ShreddMann

Marv Attaxx said:


> Dude, this is awesome
> First against the Wall
> Progressive Rock with ton of athmosphere/ambient stuff
> Colors: you choose
> Font: same as colors
> Here, some +rep for you



i don't know about you, but I LOVE IT!


----------



## ShreddMann

Nupss said:


> I guess he's using free fonts from like dafont.com. Thats all fair play



yep, dafont


----------



## ShreddMann

Joose said:


> I'm attaching our current EP cover idea that I made. But I'd love to see what you come up with for a general logo!
> 
> Name: SINERATE
> Genre: Melodic Metal/Hard Rock
> Colors: Whatever you come up with!
> Font Style: Something very readable, but bad ass. None of that unreadable brutal death metal band logo stuff haha.



i made two, though i doubt you need it, that attached image was AWESOME!


----------



## ShreddMann

Antimatter said:


> The Doric Order
> Jazz influenced Technical Progressive Death? I don't know lol
> I don't care what the colors are
> You can pick the font, too, just make it something awesome and legible



enjoy!


----------



## ShreddMann

celdivision said:


> Thanks for donating your time and effort man. Much appreciated. Couple small requests if you dont mind, would it be possible to center the pale over the monarch and capitalize the M, make the sharp points on the font more pronounced, and make everything purple, if you have the time. Thanks man.



ok, sure. and tell me how you like the glowing one, two.


----------



## ShreddMann

Michael Dragus said:


> your band name: Experiment 37
> your band's genre: Progressive Death/Black Metal
> the colors Dark Colors or black and white also some film grain for effect
> the font style:Type Writerstyle
> 
> if you mind



here it is!


----------



## Michael Dragus

ShreddMann said:


> here it is!



Thanks man its around what i had in mind :]


----------



## ittoa666

In the Throes of Agony

Go.


----------



## suffo20

Goat Slaughter
Death Metal
Influences: Suffocation, Death, Disincarnate, Cannibal Corpse, Origin, Dying Fetus, Morbid Angel, Deeds Of Flesh
Red Letters black background
Death Metal logo font style I guess....LOL


----------



## Arterial

ShreddMann said:


> is this good?


its not bad at all, many thanks!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

*Band *Name: End In Exile
*Genre:* Deathmetal/DeathCore/Progressive.
*Influences:* All Shall Perish, Parkway Drive, Suicide Silence, Between The Buried And Me.
*Reason For Logo:* We've been getting pretty serious, and will be playing soon, and it would be nice to have a logo to show who wer are.
*Additional notes:* we want something in white text (for starters) that is symmetrical. use: Metal Band Logos and Album Covers by Lakmus for refference.

Thanks so much in advance, 
iRaiseTheDead


----------



## the drew

ShreddMann said:


> hey,
> i liked it so much i made two! i was wondering if you have an album name, cause i made a little album cover/logo thing, so tell me your thoughts on that.


 
Nice work man! 

Yeah, we're working on an EP thats gonna be titled 'Shut Up And Bleed', so that works good, just needs a little more blood 

EDIT: Btw, could you make the letters bordered, like red outline with black on the inside? Thanks again, bro.


----------



## Ericbrujo

ShreddMann said:


> i made 2!


 
AWESOME, thanks man.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

My band is called Arc
we play... uh... fusion metal? or something?
black/blue/white/grey
font-wise, something LEGIBLE and memorable. something you can easily read.


----------



## Daemoniac

Nupss said:


> I guess he's using free fonts from like dafont.com. Thats all fair play



As long as they are the "free" fonts, and not "free for personal use", you're all sweet


----------



## Chiba666

Bloodrust
Black Metal
Influences: Immortal, Burzum, Emperor, Mayhem, Marduk, Bathory, 1349, Satyricon, Enslaved, Behemoth, Dimmu
Black, White, Red, Or Just outline. No background
Simple, Bold, in keeping with traditional Black Metal logos, something that will be Legible.

Many thanks


----------



## celdivision

ShreddMann said:


> ok, sure. and tell me how you like the glowing one, two.


 
Right on! Dig the glowing one  One more small favor please: Can I get both of those with no background, just the lettering so its easy to overlay on stuff. Thanks!


----------



## ShreddMann

gnroach said:


> Hey really cool!
> 
> AETRIGAN
> metal-metalcore
> grey-yellow
> clean font style



here you go, hope you like it!


----------



## ShreddMann

matt397 said:


> GehennA
> Progmetal - ambient metal (has a dark, kind of in distress feel to it)
> Black/Grey/Pale Yellow
> Old English Script
> Preferably has biblical satanic pictures in the background ?
> If you dont get to it thats fine.



how's this?


----------



## matt397

ShreddMann said:


> how's this?


Thats pretty cool I love the font an color choice. I would just leave out the burning cross though. A burning cross in my part of the world may give people, lets just say, the wrong impression


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

N.I
progressive/metal
grey/white with black outline/black
almost like a cave wall painting i.e.gojira but not a ripoff 
i'll leave the rest up to you
really cool stuff so far man


----------



## shredfreak

Inverted:
obscure/dissonant death metal
Bleak colors
Readable

Impaled reality:
Brutal death metal
Dark color with red
Readable

Love the stuff so far man


----------



## cypher858

AstraeA
technical death metal / djentcore
any colors
think regular font, but technology
this is my current logo


----------



## ShadyDavey

Lots of cool stuff in this thread so rather huge props to the OP for offering to help everyone out  I did a logo for a friend a little while back - it's kinda rough but just thought I'd throw it into the mix. Yes, it's a somewhat generic style for a blues covers band...not as nice as some of the examples back over the last 4 pages but I'm a noob at this sort of thing ^^


----------



## rectifryer

Band Name: Hour of the eclipse
Colors: shades of blue with darker hues
Theme: space/technology
Font: up to you

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Nupss

> Band Name: Hour of the eclipse
> Colors: shades of blue with darker hues
> Theme: space/technology
> Font: up to you
> 
> Thanks for doing this!


OP has not done yours yet, so thought id give it a go  Tell me what you think.

Nupss


----------



## rectifryer

Thats pretty effin awesome!!!

Anyway you can make the back lighting on the letters a darker hue? 

This is the blue I imagine:








But seriously, good job!


----------



## Nupss

more like this? i had to keep some highlights in, or it would look bland.
i like the other one better, but hey im not the client  haha


----------



## DVRP

This thread rocks, is anyone interested in doing one more for me 

Death Valley River Pirates is the name.

Im sure someone can come up with something piratey


----------



## Antenna

Band Name: Hand Of Taurus
Colors: Any Color Scheme
Theme: Ancient greece meets djenty-metal, or futurustic OR anything you come up with!!!!
Font: Any Font


----------



## jimmyshred

Band name: Empires Fall
Colours: Heaps of vibrant colours (like reds/purple/blues)
Theme: Evil/dark/moody/alien
Font: Messy but still easy to read


----------



## tacotiklah

ShreddMann said:


> hello sevenstring!
> i'm new as a member, but i've read this forum for quite some time. I love sevenstring.org, and i decided to do all you band members a favor: I'll make you a logo for your band...for free!
> Requirements:
> your band name
> your band's genre
> the colors
> the font style
> 
> and that's all!
> see you in the replies, and i hope you like the logos i make!
> ShreddMann



Requirements: 
your band name: Sociopath
your band's genre: Death/Thrash/Progressive metal. Our demo is going to be about a guy that goes crazy and kills/eats his victims
the colors: any
the font style: Something that implies mental illness or the makings of a serial killer


----------



## tacotiklah

Bumping in hopes to see what OP can come up with for my band's logo....


----------



## espec1000

Nupss said:


> OP has not done yours yet, so thought id give it a go  Tell me what you think.
> 
> Nupss


 
That's awesome! Good work Nupss!

I wonder if shredmann is going to do anymore. I think i missed out


----------



## beefshoes

this is really awesome. Ill have a go I suppose :]

Band Name: Zürich
Genre: Metalcore/Post-Rock/Shoegaze
Colors and Font: Something similar to the cover for the Animals As Leaders CD




Zürich (New CD!!!!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## scottro202

Skittle Biscuit
Hard alternative, melodic, poppy, reggae-y, blues rocky
Color: whatever
Font style: something "happy"


----------



## nnmore

Band: Visions of Reservoir 
Genre: progressive/experimental/ambidjent/metal
Color: white/grey/maybe some blue(?) 
Font: one that implies a very monotone, yet experimental, vibe (maybe a symbol to go with it)?


----------



## BlindingLight7

Can a brutha get a bigger logo?


----------



## withinthewoods

hey man thanx for being so kool,i got 2 here for you:

with in the woods
deathcore/grindcore
white on black
and the same font you used for the "we came with broken teeth"
but a little less legible

CALIGULA
deathcore
black on white
same as the first
thank you so much man


----------



## withinthewoods

hey man thanx for being so kool,i got 2 here for you:

with in the woods
deathcore/grindcore
white on black
and the same font you used for the "we came with broken teeth"
but a little less legible

CALIGULA
deathcore
black on white
same as the first
thank you so much man


----------



## Andromalia

Hey, let's give it a try.

Band name: Vaestmannaeyjar
Music style: folk/melodic death/black-ish metal with a medfan theme.
Font: open to everything, just avoid the classic "folk" font with knotworks all over the place . Also; keep it readable, name is diffucult enough to read as is. XD

cheers.


----------



## Xaios

Thread = Dead


----------



## XtremeMetalGod1

Horrors Of Humanity
Death Metal/ Thrash Metal/ Black Metal


----------



## metal_sam14

ShreddMann said:


> creepy, eh?



I love you


----------



## hypermagic

There you go, Beefshoes.


----------



## hypermagic

XtremeMetalGod1 said:


> Horrors Of Humanity
> Death Metal/ Thrash Metal/ Black Metal








And for Scottro


----------



## beefshoes

hypermagic said:


> There you go, Beefshoes.


 

Beyond sick man, thanks! :]


----------



## Antenna

Band Name: Hand Of Taurus
Colors: Any Color Scheme
Theme: Ancient greece meets djenty-metal, or futurustic OR anything you come up with!!!!
Font: Any Font


----------



## Dehumanize

ShreddMann said:


> hello sevenstring!
> i'm new as a member, but i've read this forum for quite some time. I love sevenstring.org, and i decided to do all you band members a favor: I'll make you a logo for your band...for free!
> Requirements:
> your band name
> your band's genre
> the colors
> the font style
> 
> and that's all!
> see you in the replies, and i hope you like the logos i make!
> ShreddMann


my band could use a logo

we are called axehandle mountain
crust punk / d-beat / black metal band
black / white maybe a slight touch of red idk
we are a pagan band so nordic/runic fonts lol


----------



## XtremeMetalGod1

thanks for the logo i love it.


----------



## Eca

GREAT TIMING DUDE, my band were trying to fin a logo.

PANACEA
death Metal, groove metal, prog metal
no preference on color
gothic, something like the "Emmure" logo

THANKS DUDE


----------



## withinthewoods

withinthewoods said:


> hey man thanx for being so kool,i got 2 here for you:
> 
> with in the woods
> deathcore/grindcore
> white on black
> and the same font you used for the "we came with broken teeth"
> but a little less legible
> 
> CALIGULA
> deathcore
> black on white
> same as the first
> thank you so much man


are you going to do anymore?
if you are please do my band "within the wood"s!


----------



## thewolfpacisbac

Name: Chemical Mishap
Genre: Hard Rock/Metal/Punk rock
Colors: anything
Font: something cool


----------



## dynamitr

your band name: Starstruck
your band's genre: power pop / pop rock
the colors: anything
the font style: somthing that glows or something dunno


----------



## technomancer

*This guy hasn't been online in over a month and the last post in this thread was 3 months ago, so I'd say it's safe to assume he's gone. If he comes back he can pm one of the mod staff to reopen the thread.*


----------



## ShreddMann

withinthewoods said:


> are you going to do anymore?
> if you are please do my band "within the wood"s!



here you go
sorry it's been so long, i've been too busy to do much logo making.


----------



## ShreddMann

hey guys

ive been busy alot recently, so i haven't been able to make logos for people. i've seen some of the others that other people have made, and i must say, some of them are better then mine. so i'd like to say that you might not be seeing much of me on this particular thread, but rest assured i'll still be on sevenstring, and if i get the time i will gladly make a few logos. 

so, sorry about that, guys
l8r
shreddmann


----------



## conffa

Band name: Abandon the Core
Genre: Djent/Hardcore/Deathcore
Colors: I like black, purple and blue, they look so bad ass.
Style: Would be awesome if there was a sphere or a core that is about to explode. But anything brutal would be cool!


----------



## jasontgray

yeahh make us something wicked please
band name: The WatchMaker's Legacy
Genre: Christian Death Metal/hardcore
colors: crimson, black, laser blue (along those lines lol)
font: brutal, but readable for sure
thanks in advance
-TWML


----------



## FTFS

hey idk if your still doing this but if so 
band name- From The Fractured Skies
colors- dark colors
font- something along the lines of bdm or carnifex
genre- melodic death metal/death core


----------



## NoahTheSlash

Reverent Zero
Alternative Punk Rock
Black, Silver, Blue
any font really, just something cool. Thank youu


----------



## papaman

Hi,

Band name: TYRANNOS
Genre: METAL/Thrash Metal
Colors: white
Style: any 

Thank you!!!


----------



## tacotiklah

Band Name: Afterlife
Genre: Melodic Death Metal
Colors: Any (surprise me)
Style: Anything that envokes images of the reaper


Thanks.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

I guess I'll try this.
Band name: The Black Crusade
Genre: Industrial metal,Rock
Color: any but preferably black red, and blue
Font style: Something that looks cool.
Thanks!


----------



## Cnagle25

Band Name: Compliant Lawbreakers
Band Type: Metalcore, Punk
Colors: Any Colors
Font: Any Font
I would like the name and then something like a justice scale that either has blood flowing out of the scales or like a justice scale thats been broken apart


----------



## unclet95

Band name: Bound by Words
Genre: Death Metal/ Metal
Colors: White, or Black, or Red
Font: Any cool font (I like the font for Job for a Cowboy but don't use that one)

Thanks so much


----------



## williamdeaniv

Band name: Tragedy in Tucson
Genre: Melodic Hardcore, Metalcore
Color: Black
Font style: The crimson armada-esque


----------



## doc357

Awesome gesture!

Band name: Lockdown
Genre: Classic Rock, metal
Color: metal (bars?)
Font style: Military


----------



## djentleman92

Corrupted From Within
Djent/Technical Deathcore
Any colors
Something Deathcore looking but still readable.


----------



## Daemoniac

I'd just like to point out that he's said he won't be active in this thread anymore, and seeing as how the last actual post with a logo was from early December last year, he's sticking to it


----------



## musikizlife

Wow man seems like you got alot of work ahead of you but if you could take a go at this thatd be great

Band Name: Collapse Unconscious
Genre: Progressive/Experimental Metal/ Hardcore
Color: Purple/Grey or While
Font Style: Something along the lines of the font we have here:

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: musikizlife

Thanks in advance man, this would really help a whole lot. Will def get a copy of the EP when it comes out!!

PM me if any other info is needed 

EDIT: def didnt see the post above mine, my bad


----------



## DDDorian

technomancer said:


> *This guy hasn't been online in over a month and the last post in this thread was 3 months ago, so I'd say it's safe to assume he's gone. If he comes back he can pm one of the mod staff to reopen the thread.*


----------

